

Hacker News Seattle Meetup: November 1st at 6pm (free pizza, free beer) - zacharycohn
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/38022542/

======
ohwillie
Hope this is as awesome as the last one, Zach! Thanks for putting these on.

------
TimSchumann
I'll be there again, Great Sponsors, Great hosts, Great People!

